# Pics form Cozumel---pic heavy



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

1. One of the MANY anenomes I had to avoid stepping on on the beach
2. a little male bananaquit
3. A baseball diamond....
4. a C 0 ckroach we found in our room
5. CONGA LINE EVERYONE!!! I'm the second to last person


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*more*

1. My sister and I after we won the dance contest with our prize
2. Family photo....I'm nearest to the surfboard
3. a lobster head we found in the ocean
4. me painting a bowl pot thingy
5. new years eve...at the party


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

1. See the little black spot between the beds?
2. The little black spot...nuff said
3. Mexican stop sign
4. sunrise from the plane
5. Sunset from the beach


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

1. another pic from the plane
2. the sign in the taxi


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks like a good time ! Make sure no roaches hitch a ride home in your luggage. That would suck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

actually...a hermit crab hitched a ride home....I'll go take a pic of it right now.


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

cool pics while your taking the pic of the hermit crab, check for those roaches!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*more*

*uses some of his spanish*

Mas photografias (spelling?)

1. somne cool signs on one of the stores
2. A green iguana
3. A Rhinocerous iguana(these things are out to get you...they stalk you...this particular one followed me here from cancun.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Woww!!! Very cool!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Any pics from diving?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mexico is one hell of a place.. I went when I was 18... Alcohol is so cheap haha. I didn't go where you went, I went to Tijuana haha. Looks like you had a blast, do you have any pictures from when you were diving?


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey s13, im pretty sure thats illegal lol but cool pics!! (man, my smiley thing isnt working i need to complain! haha)


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

cherrybarbz18 said:


> hey s13, im pretty sure thats illegal lol but cool pics!! (man, my smiley thing isnt working i need to complain! haha)


18 to buy and drink alcohol in good ol' mexico :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

18 is the legal age to drink in mexico...lol

no...unfortunantly, no picks from diving. I forgot to grab an underwater camera


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Are you all dive certified now? That would be so cool!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

yupyup....all certified. We figured it would be easier to get certified in Mexico, than to drive 2 hours to some quary in Ohio where you can't see your hand in front of your face. It's also alot warmer in Mexico...lol


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

my bad ive never been to mexico so i wouldnt know.:mrgreen:


----------

